# Rowa passenger cars



## offtherails (Jun 27, 2011)

How come I cannot find much info on Rowa made lighted passenger cars?hwell:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally I have not heard of the Rowa cars. Maybe they are made in a foreign country and not well known in the USA. Ya hve any pictures of the cars your looking for? Where are you located? Are these cars popular there? Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Offtherails try this link. It gives you a little histiry about Rowa which seems to be connected to Atlas now. Pete
http://forum.atlasrr.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=48240


----------



## offtherails (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank's norgale for the info! Very, interesting!


----------



## vwgolfer187 (Apr 4, 2014)

I actually have a set of ROWA passenger coaches. German coaches to be exact. Im trying to convert the couplings so i can use them on my layout.


----------

